# Granite vs Steel top for table saw



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

i am shopping for a new ts and ran across an ad for a granite top table saw from steel city. i read the review here on lj and my immediate reaction was, i dont want one, but the review mentioned nothing about the performance of the granite top vs a steel top. anyone here have any experience with the granite tops? what are the advantages and dis-advantages? with my luck, i would break the top before i even get to use it…....<g>


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Advantages would be you can leave it outside and if you
are in humid area it won't require regular cleaning of
the iron. Iron does tend to warp a bit, even if ground
flat. The highest-quality woodworking machines have
the iron castings aged for months before grinding - part
of Powermatic's (usa made) reputation is due to this
type of quality control.

It seems to me that granite will tend to be flatter 
than iron except in finely made high-end saws. Even
my INCA table saws, known for their precision, did
not have perfectly flat iron tables. They were flatter
than your average unisaw however.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a granite top on my TS. There are definitely benefits-smooth, flatness, easy to clean etc. I haven't cracked it yet, but the fear is always there. I have put a couple of little chips on the corners here or there due to carelessness on my part. I doubt I'd buy another granite top saw especially because it's not available on the higher end models. That said it has been fairly durable so long as I'm not using it for a work surface.


----------



## AlbertaJim (Oct 1, 2011)

You would not be able to use any magnetic jigs on a granite top.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I don't see any benefits to granite if you don't have a rust problem.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Granite is flatter and heavier than cast iron, and is less prone to warp. It's also more brittle than cast iron….not fragile, but definitely more likely to sustain damage from a heavy blow. You also can't use magnetic attachments on granite. Another plus is that granite tops seem to universally have cabinet mounted trunnions vs table mounted. Most owner comments are favorable….many really love the granite tops. I don't think I'd be opposed to owning a granite top TS if the right deal came along, but I'd be more comfortable with cast iron because I'm more familiar with it. My wife thinks granite looks nicer, but at least for now, she hasn't gotten her way in my shop!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Can't use a granite top to clinch nails like you can with cast iron. In fact, I wouldn't even want a hammer anywhere near a granite top.

Granite would be a better place to sit your coffee, however.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I REALLY like my magnet based fingerboards. I use them constantly. That, in itself, would keep me from buying granite.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

As others - I really like the magnetic featherboards, and they wouldnt'work;/

Plusses - 
Flatter (permanantly flat)
No rust


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have sold miles of granite countertops. Each customer has been made aware of the fact that the stone will chip/crack. That being said, I've never had a call-back or break occur, and I have a cast iron top on the TS. I just would not want a granite top on the saw because of chip out potential on the miter slots. "sides that, I like the look of a well cared for TS top in my shop. 
I would be REALLY puked out if I dropped something on the granite and it broke.
BUT, I do have a granite surface plate that is dead flat, maint. free, and hasn't broken yet.
Does all that make me an old [email protected]?
Bill


----------



## CTanner (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had a Ridgid brand, granite top TS for a few years and have used it a lot. I love it. I am always careful when using the miter slots, and have had no mishaps with it yet! Good luck choosing a saw!!

Craig


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I have had the Ridgid granite topped saw for a few years now. I was a little leery of it at first, but find it durable and have not had any issues whatsoever thank goodness.

Knotscotts point is the main reason I bought the saw, and that was to have cabinet mounted trunnions. At the time $450 for a baby cabinet saw was too good to pass up. I had originally thought I would have sold it and moved to a bigger saw by now, but once I mounted the Delta T2 fence to it the saw works perfectly and since most of my work is in 4/4 and 5/4 wood I really have not had the need for more power.

I did take the T bar out of my miter gauge, but that's really the only thing different I have done from my previous cast iron saw.

Hammers do stay on my workbench. I use the same paste wax on the granite top as I do on my jointer tables and it keeps the surface quite slick.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Bill's post reminded me that I used to have a 2'x4' granite surface on a rolling cart under the mortiser, DP, and BS for several years. I never made any efforts to be nice to it, and there was not a scratch on it. I originally got rid of it b/c it was so heavy, but in hind site I wish I had kept it.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a steel city granite ts. I lost a little chip on one of the edges last time i moved it. No biggy. The saw is dead flat and heavy. The only other disadvantage like others were saying, is you cant use magnetic feather boards.


----------



## millzit (Feb 5, 2012)

first of all, thanks for all the responses! i have changed my mind no less that ten times reading the replies. since i have an old junk TS with an alum top, missing the magnetic featherboards is not an issue. neither is the storing of tools on the TS top, only safety glasses and a push stick are allowed to rest on the TS top in my shop. rust is also not a problem since my shop is enclosed and humidity controlled. i have heard of seasoning a cast iron top, but cant find out where to find that info on various models. in my mind, there are only two disadvantages of granite over steel. 1 is the jealously of my wife of me having a granite top in my shop and her wanting granite tops for our kitchen. of course the only way to resolve that issue is, well, you know<g> 2 the other issue is my stereotyping. i cant imagine dropping over a grand for a saw and not coming into the shop and seeing that bright new shiny TS top….......

decisions-decisions….........coin toss?


----------



## lieutenantdan (Feb 1, 2012)

FWIW I am leaning toward granite if I get a new saw vs a used saw. Granite is repairable if it is a small surface pit or chip from an impact. They use an epoxy that is stronger than the granite and can match the color really close. The repair is buffed smooth and should not affect the performance of the top. Edge damage can also be repaired in the same manner. Cracks are SOL.


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

I have a Ridgid R4511 hybrid saw with a granite top. I like the flatness and smoothness of the granite and the heavy weight which really deadens vibrations. The top is very slick when waxed.

On the downside, the granite top is a little fragile compared to a cast iron top. I did get one chip in the edge of the main table where the granite extension butts up against the main table. However, I fixed it nicely with a little epoxy.

I try to be careful when placing tools on the granite top to prevent damage. If you have a granite top, I think you just have to exercise a little more care than with a cast iron top. I am considering making a protective cover to put over the granite top so that I can use the saw table for an assembly table.

I have noticed that the granite will scratch. Also I found an interesting problem in that the edges of the miter gage slots are not smoothly polished like the top-instead they are somewhat abrasive. As a consequence, the miter slots have scratched my miter gage bar and worse yet the nylon adjustment washers in the Incra miter gage bar have become excessively worn from rubbing on the edges of the slots.

Given the choice, I would opt for a *high quality* cast iron top, but as mentioned above, the granite doesn't rust!


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys are all missing the big difference- the coolness factor!!

"Hey, my buddy has this table saw, it is so cool, it has a granite top!!"

ya, didn't want to admit that did ya, but ,oh ya, granite topped saws are cool.


----------

